# Email Notification



## tropics (Jan 6, 2018)

I received 6 emails for threads that are not even on the 10 pages in recent,anyone else getting emails that they did not sign up for?
Richie


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nothing in our email.  Yesterday morning I was unable to log on for most of the morning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2018)

I got a whole s&^t load of email notifications this morning. So they must be working on it. Some of them were old ones that I have already received. But that's OK, because I haven't been receiving any at all for a couple of weeks.
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2018)

Al I am not signed on for emails
The ones I received were for threads I am no longer watching
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep same here.
Somebody fixed/changed something cause I just started receiving email notifications this morning.


----------



## dr k (Jan 6, 2018)

Must be old posts because I received several I briefly read but couldn't find them when I went on site in watched forums.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 6, 2018)

I received one yesterday (01/05/2018) for a new post - dated back in OCT!  Oh well...........


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 6, 2018)

I received the old thread (And outstanding one) about Case finding and then restoring his grandfathers CasaQ ceramic egg. It was a delight to read it again.
Then I received an email about me requesting to reset my password. But I didn’t request to do that. The emails are working again. That’s a good thing.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2018)

I too received one old one this am


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep, I have as well. 11 at 10:51 last night all dating back to Oct.???


----------



## wild west (Jan 6, 2018)

I have been recieving emails fairly consistently since the new platform but I got 7 overnight about resetting my password. Still having issues with getting logged out also.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 6, 2018)

I am getting spammed by these notification emails. I long-ago turned off notifications. Yesterday I turned them off again. Despite this action, today I received more of the same. All these notifications are for threads from many, many months ago, none of which have had any recent activity. Here are the "View This Thread" links provided in the notification emails I just received:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/welcome-to-the-new-smf.268520/unread

Even though each notification appears to be linking to a different thread, the link I just posted is the same in each email notification. So, in addition to the bug of sending me notifications for ancient threads, it is also failing to link to the correct place.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep.. 9 email notifications at 12:am a.m 
1 was for something new and one from sometime in October.


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all, I have resolved this. Please report any issues. Thanks!


----------

